# impeller mod



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

i went ahead and done this...i just used some rubber like most of you3/8" thick but flexible. 1/4 bolts with nyloc nuts and washers. and am i ever happy with it.the little bit of snow i have left is been there for a while and still hasent melted, been raining for the last few days so its thick and heavy. my furthest throw was 31 ft and shortest was 18ft....the bulk of the pile was between 20-25 ft. im dam impressed with that. my hs724 has 3 blades on the impeller, i thought it had 4, so that made things a little quicker.total cost is $0. had everything lying around at work and took about 30 mins total.


----------



## andrewspearns (Nov 11, 2013)

What part of NL are you located in? I had this done on my Craftsman, but am debating doing it on my 724.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

st johns...my 724 clogged very easily and alot of snow stayed in the impeller houseing and froze up on the bottom...now theres nothing left behind to freeze lol


----------



## mobeasto123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have to tell you that it's the first mod I made to my HS828 when I bought last month.. I try it as is on a first snow mixed with rain, HS828 won easily over my Craftsman in sticky and wet snow. It clogged somehow a couple time but I could live with it.. But when I made the impeller mod on my Hs828 Now I understood.. No more clogging and was throwing slush a good 40 ft away.. I have to say that My neighbor is still scratching is head cause we were out at the same time, He was using is Stick to unclog is blower, and was throwing the same slush no more than 20 ft away while I was throwing it at 35-40 ft without clogging.. 

I used some piece of Conveyor Strap, 3''x1 3/4'' and about 3/8'' thick.. With auto piercing metal screw.

David


----------

